# Builder Is Being Sued



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Metro M & L said:


> If the people are running around committing insurance fraud theyre scammers. They might have a collar on their shirt but theyre still trash.


I agree with that, is why I think outside the box and don't give anyone an opportunity or a chance to do that...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> If the people are running around committing insurance fraud theyre scammers. They might have a collar on their shirt but theyre still trash.


If?

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> If?
> 
> Sent from my *SM-T520* using Tapatalk


Is that a Festool Trac Saw?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Kevin M. said:


> Is that a Festool Trac Saw?


???

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I have never seen a wall stack fall on It's own...And I've seen some homes loaded poorly . But without seeing the stocked board before it fell on this 'lady' It's hard to say what really happened ..If I had to guess I'd say once she heals up she'll be on her way to Macky Ds for a HOT cup of coffee ! If she don't slip and fall In the parking lot before she makes it to the door!:whistling


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Kevin M. said:


> Is that a Festool Trac Saw?


It is the signature line from his galaxy tablet that he is using on the tapatalk app. That's the model number of his tablet. (I think)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It is the signature line from his galaxy tablet that he is using on the tapatalk app. That's the model number of his tablet. (I think)


You are correct. It's the model number of my tab pro 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

greg24k said:


> I agree with that, is why I think outside the box and don't give anyone an opportunity or a chance to do that...


Which would be a good reason to stack the board flat on the deck or maybe on some stickers. Very little potential energy in that configuration.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Anti-wingnut said:


> You know nothing about the facts of the case.


And you don't either, but that hasn't stopped you from interjecting your opinion.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> And you don't either, but that hasn't stopped you from interjecting your opinion.


Hardly the case. I spoke mostly of generalities, and cautioned against making assumptions. Some others assumed that this was a staged event or due to mistakes on the part of the HO. There is no evidence of that.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Hardly the case. I spoke mostly of generalities, and cautioned against making assumptions. Some others assumed that this was a staged event or due to mistakes on the part of the HO. There is no evidence of that.


You've seen the evidence?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> You've seen the evidence?


You're playing a word game. We know what has been presented. But feel free to continue your circular attacks on me.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Anti-wingnut said:


> You're playing a word game. We know what has been presented. But feel free to continue your circular attacks on me.


Just pointing out how you are doing EXACTLY the same thing you're attacking others for doing... just stop now before you look more hypocritical. 

Playing a word game? I don't understand, I've only quoted what YOU typed, I can't read your mind, I don't know what you "meant" other than what you typed.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I suggest you read my posts and quit the attacks based on what you think I said. I have said that we only know what has been printed here, our "evidence" as it were. There are people who think fraud has been committed, and the contractor is a completely innocent victim here. There is no way to know or say any of that.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Anti-wingnut said:


> There is no way to know or say any of that.


And there is also no way to know that there is NOT insurance fraud going on. We ALL have to wait for EVIDENCE. You are certainly entitled to whatever opinion you want to form, just like anyone else is. If you want to criticize someone for having an opinion then you can be criticized for yours. Don't want to be criticized for yours? Then don't criticize others. 

As I said you are entitled to your opinion, I have no problem with you having a different opinion than others, however you need to respect others rights to opinions.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Anti-wingnut said:


> He would have no cause for damages


maybe not but i would bet dollars to donuts your insurance would be paying his med bill


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

greg24k said:


> Did you guys read an article in JLC a woman had to get surgery after 11 sheets of drywall fell on top of her leg when she went to the job-site to check on progress.
> Now she is suing the builder for 300k because of it.
> The law suit states that she hired a builder to build them a new house and the builder hired subcontractors who delivered sheetrock and leaned against the wall in the construction area. So when she visited the home to check on the progress and was walking through the home near the drywall, sheetrock fell on top of her left leg and she got 80k in medical bills. Now they suing and saying sheetrock should have been clammed and secured to the wall, etc they want 300k.
> 
> ...






While this law suite seems bizarre,it cannot hold a candle to a case printed in JLC quite a few years ago. 


This is how it played out. S.W. United States,new apartments being built. Plumber installs hot water heater,sets water temp.on cool side. Places sticker on heater saying caution hot water can scald you be aware. Tenants move in and out over course of 6 years. SIX YEARS LATER a single woman with an infant and toddler move in. Woman decides to wash infant in kitchen sink. WOMAN LEAVES INFANT UNATTENDED FOR PERIOD OF TIME. Toddler comes in,turns on pure hot water,scalds infant. Woman sues and PREVAILS IN COURT AGAINST Original PLUMBER !!!!!!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> maybe not but i would bet dollars to donuts your insurance would be paying his med bill


I have a friend whose car was stolen, car crashed, car thief & passenger sued him. They both got med bills paid and money ($75k each I think ) in their pockets, ins co. settled because they said anything can happen in court.

He was livid that ins co settled, and he got increased payments.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

rrk said:


> I have a friend whose car was stolen, car crashed, car thief & passenger sued him. They both got med bills paid and money ($75k each I think ) in their pockets, ins co. settled because they said anything can happen in court.
> 
> He was livid that ins co settled, and he got increased payments.





Very true scenario. If I had a dollar for every time I heard a similar story like that I could take my crew out for a nice lunch.

The ins. companies are pretty blunt. They told a contractor friend of mine when he protested a phony claim they were going to pay,Look ! your job is to pay the premium,our job is to settle claims.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.rocksteadyclip.com
No one uses these? These and a small scrap 2x4 gets screwed to the floor. Takes like 10 min to secure the whole house so the dw doesn't fall over.


----------

